# Allgemeiner Stumpfsinn auf Youtube



## shinobi2611 (21. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

da ich hier im Forum kaum irgendwelchen Stumpfsinn gefunden habe über den man sich amüsieren kann erstelle ich hier einfach mal einen Thread.

Was ist das lustigste was ihr jemals auf Youtube gesehen habt?

Haut das einfach hier rein.

Ich mach mal den Anfang. Viel Spaß





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dre7aDdttcQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (21. Juni 2013)

Oh nein, bitte nicht auch in diesem Forum.
Das ist gut so, das wir so einem Blödsinn hier nicht haben...


----------



## Stueppi (21. Juni 2013)

Ganz eindeutig

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEyk63UaBI4&list=LLn6e3rF8j6FWxd1YtQ8ESRQ

Aber ist schon nett mal ein Forum zu sehen in dem nicht dauernt geflamet und getrollt wird!


----------



## shinobi2611 (21. Juni 2013)

so geht's mir in D3 auch mit billig Equip


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. Juni 2013)

Da fällt mir nur das dazu ein



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Wie alt muss man sein, um das witzig zu finden?





der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> jünger als 42. so viel steht fest





Low schrieb:


> jünger als 20. soviel steht fest





TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> jünger als 19, soviel steht auch fest





Coldhardt schrieb:


> Jünger als 16, das steht ebenfalls fest.





Festplatte schrieb:


> Jünger als 12, das steht ebenso fest.





turbosnake schrieb:


> Also fast 12





TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> C-C-Combobreaker


----------



## Bunny_Joe (23. Juni 2013)

Ich finde, dass das Video über EA nicht fehlen darf^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e-LE0ycgkBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Low (23. Juni 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHQMIMSJUvw

Ich schau mir lieber diese Missgeburten an. Sorry wegen meiner Ausdrucksweiße, aber so was geht überhaupt nicht


----------



## jamie (23. Juni 2013)

@Bunny_Joe 
 Sehr geil 
Stumpf? Hmm, wie wär's mit ASDF-Movie (für alle, die zu jung sind, das war vor 2 Jahren oder so mal in )?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OBnNTcEKXA


----------



## Oberst Klink (24. Juni 2013)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Oh nein, bitte nicht auch in diesem Forum.
> Das ist gut so, das wir so einem Blödsinn hier nicht haben...


 
Klick einfach nicht drauf, wenn es dir zu blöde ist. Es gibt hier zig andere Threads, aber gut dass du deinen Senf dazu gegeben hast.


----------



## Hänschen (1. August 2013)

Mein Neffe hat mir was gezeigt heute : Hippo Mega Fart - YouTube


----------



## Hänschen (29. August 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxwkVUHOFiI  Das ist mal krass, ihr werdet euch bepinkeln vor Lachen


----------



## Hänschen (1. September 2013)

Hier hat einer Glück gehabt:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaBBRmD8QHg&list=FLnJ7j2BGPRk5v-c-Tz-rdgA


----------



## Robonator (1. September 2013)

Wofür haben wir eigentlich diesen Thread hier?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/23828-lustige-andere-videos.html


----------

